# discouraged.....



## mandypumpkin (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, I was so excited about training for and competing in my first competition. But now I am having doubts. First of all, the "healthy eating." How do those of you who eat high protein,  healthy fat,  and sb carbs manage it? I mean, how do you know what you can and can't eat? How do you control the cravings? I tend to get soooooo irritable when I get hungry. I know that you are never really supposed to get hungry b/c you eat every few hours...but really, how do you control the cravings? 
Second....GENETICS!!! I have never had small legs or hips in my life, even when my bf was at its lowest (around 12-13%). My pics in the gallery even show it! I have even considered getting liposuction in case I get so frustrated that I can't stand looking at them any more! But, I really don't want to do that. HELP!!!  I look at the awesome pictures of w8 and CLP at the competitions and I want to look like that so bad, but I just can't help but think "there's no possible way...."  Third, I have to say that this is something that I have always wanted. I can't imagine what a personal triumph it would be to me to actually enter a comp, put myself up on a stage with tons of other beautiful girls, in a bikinni no less, and have judges stare at my body and tell me what they think! UGH! I want it.....but can I do it? Is it actually possible for someone to give 110% and still not acheive their goals?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, personally I'm no expert!   By any form or fashion.   But I do know if you want it bad enough and you 're positively, absolutely giving it 110%, you WILL succeed.  I also know it comes down to perfecting your diet.   I think MissL said it best in a thread somewhere...."Abs are made in the kitchen, not the gym."  Oh if it were only THAT EASY.

Believe me honey....I'm trying too   
And it's working in some places, but not others.  I'm constantly asking for advice on what I should have for breakfast, for lunch, for my snacks.  (look at my journal) And you have to drink an insane amount of water <--thank you W8.  

Keep asking questions girl.   Keep adjusting until you get it SPECIFIC AND RIGHT FOR YOU.  And keep us posted....you have a journal on here, right?  Do you have pics on there?
Good Luck....we're right there with 'ya.
Fitgirl70


----------



## mandypumpkin (Apr 30, 2002)

Thank you...this may sound aweful, but its good to hear that others have problems, too!


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2002)

How bout starting with smaller goals? You know you want to compete in the future, but what goals do you have for the next 3 months? Maybe it could be a certain pants size, bf%, muscle gain? So start with baby steps so you don't get discouraged.

Nutrition: you do know what you can and can't eat because you did BFL with great success! If you don't have any good basis, BFL is a good one as far as *what kinda foods *to eat...Can't tell you about a specific plan cauz I'm not an expert but I'm sure someone will jump in.. What I've seen out there are many 50/30/20 plans or 50/20/30 plans.  

Support: you have it here so you're in the best place you can be!

Trainer: maybe you can use a trainer to help you get where you want, carve up a specific custom program for you - workout and nutrition wise.

Goal pictures: paste them everywhere of others and of yourself! To remind you every day what you're working for.

Chin up girlie!  You'll get there it's a matter of how bad you want it....


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

couldn't agree with lina more.  if it's overwhelming now - take it into smaller pieces that don't seem unmanageable.

for instance - with your diet.  once you decide how many grams of protein you need (i'd suggest at least 1 gram per pound of bodyweight) then divide that over 5-6 meals (6 would be better i think).  then you know how much protein you need each time you eat (approximately)

you'll be surprised how fast you get to know the protein content in tuna, eggs, chicken breast, powder (if you use one) etc.


fitday.com is a great source by the way.

baby steps will get you there!  maybe you want to have several goals - short term (like drink more water today)  longer term (like gain size in your shoulders) and then the big one at the end might be to compete.

hang in there!  you'll get there.  try to enjoy the process.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 30, 2002)

MP...you don't need lipo, you need guidance....on training, nutrition, supps, recovery, etc....you can do it, and we all can help. You work w/ what you were given....if you think your lower body is our of proportion to your upper, which happens to be my weak are too, I have a lot of muscle on my legs and hold my fat in my ass ...then we work on bringing your legs/glutes/hips down while bringing your delts/traps/lats up.

I understand your frustration because I have been there too....I should post some before pics and ya'll could see that if you set goals and work your ass off, you will reach them! I wasn't always like this, I've had two kids...hell, CLP has 4! If we can do it...so can you!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 30, 2002)

w8 - would you really be willing to post some before photos?
i know lots of us look up to you and admire your physique.  might be even more motivating to see you just weren't born that way.

well...you know!


----------



## lina (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, the awesome duo has 2 kids and 4 kids = 6 kids altogether??? You gals look fantastic!!!

Another vote for some "before pics", puleez?


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 30, 2002)

mandypumkin, you are not alone.

We all think the same things you do. That's why this is such an awesome place. 

I'm not one for very long posts, but I did want to stop and say hi. Learn from the successes of w8, CLP, and others. Read what they say and take it to heart. Learn and then DO. It's hard, but so very worth it.

Every success I make is because I am strong. However, every failure I have is also my own fault. Some days are better than others. Hell, lately all the days have been bad. But I'm working on it. We all are. 

This is all in your hands baby! The knowledge is here, but doing it is all on you. And you can do it. And you will do it, you just have to have the determination. Good luck, and we are all here for you.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 30, 2002)

From a guys perspective.......MP........you look at W8 and CLP. Now, I think CLP has been training for over 4 years and I am not sure about W8. So realize that it just takes time! Like Prince has in his sig line.....If getting a great body was easy, everyone would have one! That is so true! Hell, I want huge muscles, but I've only been serious for a year and 1/2 now! That is what sets BB's apart from everyone else. It's the dedication and the desire to do it! And believe me..once it's a habit, you will not want to miss a day..It becomes part of you and your lifestyle! That's why we are here...to keep each other motivated and strive torward our goals! Good luck!! Hang in there, work hard and it will happen!


----------



## Jenny (May 1, 2002)

MandyPumpkin, we all know how you feel.. My abs show pretty easily, while my butt.. well, that's another story.. You need to give yourself a lil' break.. Easier said than done, I know that too well too.. You can do it, you just need to educate yourself and listen to the wonderful advise you can find in this forum.. And by looking at your pics I can tell you look wonderful already! 

And W8, we would so LOVE to see those pics.. It would be very motivational.. You have come so far and you are THE role model here!


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

Well, I posted really bad before pics in the members area.....lol...I hope ya'll enjoy them, they're icky


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> they're icky



Yes, they are!


----------



## CLPgold (May 1, 2002)

Hehe OK I'm gonna see if I got some before pics left on the puter too.  ROTFLMFAO as to my yuckiness just a little over a year ago.  I'll post em in the members area too!

My thighs and glutes are definitely a HUGE problem for me.  I retain a lot of fluid in my saddle bag area too.  And my upper body is very narrow.  I also used to have super small shoulder and skinny arms.  I worked my upper body very hard to proportion it out.  Now I have a lot of work still to do to get my legs where I want them.  

Don't get frustrated!  Enjoy the challenge.  I love pushing myself and -eventually- seeing results.  I have been training on and off for 13 years now.  I'm still not where I want to be physique or strength wise.  It's  never ending process but a hell of a lot of fun!!!


----------



## CLPgold (May 1, 2002)

BTW the cravings just kill me sometimes.  I feel like that's all I think about sometimes.  Even when I'm at work training clients, out shopping at the mall, working out, etc I find myself thinking about food almost every minute somedays when I'm on a really 'clean' diet.  I don't cut out my carbs during regular training season, I cut back and clean up about 4 weeks out from a comp.  I love all my fruit, veggies, homemade muffins and breads, different rices etc.  It's good for you and helps to maintain an optimally functioning body and brain.  Healthy fats are excellent too for optimal body and brain function.


----------



## w8lifter (May 1, 2002)

If you eliminate sugars and high GI food from your diet and increase your fats you won't have carb cravings!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 1, 2002)

Thanks so much for all of the support! You all are so right...I need to set goals that I can achieve in a shorter period of time. After I meet those...I need to set higher goals. If I go into this with the attitude of getting it perfect the first time, I will be so frustrated all the time that I would eventually fail!! And I WILL NOT FAIL!!!! I just need to focus on short-term goals. 
I am so impresseds8 and CLP! 2 and 4 kids! Holy crap! Not only do you look freakin' awesome, but you obviously have a great plan worked out to fit everything into your schedule. BTW, thanks w8 for posting before pics....I know that had to be hard, but I know that many of us liked seeing them. You seem......real now. Can't wait to see CLP's before pics!!!


----------



## mandypumpkin (May 1, 2002)

Fitgirl, Lina, Nikegirl, Miss LeDix, and DG806.....You are the best!!!! I'll check out your journals, and the fitday.com website. Plus, I'll start posting my diet and workouts in my own journal so you guys can check it out and give me hints to what I should do to improve. Thank you so much!


----------

